# Banksia bottle stopper



## APBcustoms (Dec 17, 2014)

made this banksia pod bottle stopper with a pear shape to it. Also I got a new camera so I'm trying to take more professional photographs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 17, 2014)

Snazzy. Nicely done on both fronts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

That is just cool as anything. Nice job, Austin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 17, 2014)

Good looking Banksia Pear!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep a camera takes better pics . Nice stopper !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a really good turn Austin you knocked that out of the bark. 




manbuckwal said:


> Yep a camera takes better pics ....


Until you place it in my hands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice! What style of stopper is that? looks a bit different than most...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Dec 17, 2014)

It's a normal food grade stainless steel teardrop stopper the metal ring is the stand


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice ! Great pear shape too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 18, 2014)

that's one awesome looking "wormy" pear.... or should it be a "pecky" pear..... either way, superb job!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 18, 2014)

Trying to taunt everyone with your abw in the background? haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Great looking pear shape on that stopper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 19, 2014)

That's super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

